# E-Ton 50 4 wheeler



## jgoodwin (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey guys i need some help and or advice. I have a 1999 E-ton50 that I bought new in 99. It is a very good little unit. We moved and it has been in the garage a couple of years. Stupid me did not drain the tank or put anything in the fuel to store it.
So now have a place to ride it again. Got it out and cleaned it up. It looks like new. drained the gas tank and flushed it. Changed the oil in crankcase and redid the 2 stroke mix oil. New fuel filter and even took the carb off and cleaned it. It was a mess with the dried gas in the bowl. Jet was totally clogged. Everthing tip top shape now. BUT it will not get gas. I can spray carb cleaner in and it fires right up but then stavrves for gas. I am pretty sharp but this has got me stumped.
Any ideas will help. It all is cleasn and should work but will not stay running. Gas is flowing out to the petcock and it is flowing free too. Carb will just not suck it up.
Thanks in advance.
Joe


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

even though you cleaned the carb it could still be gummed up. there are a few little tiny ports in there that are very easy to clog and stay clogged. 
you can take all the gaskets off, take the needle out, take it down to metal. then let it soak over night in a parts cleaner. if you have not done so look into changing out the gaskets in the carb. does the unit have an external fuel pump? if so that might be a problem. if not then the pump is part of the carb. 

what confuses me is if there is oil to change in the crankcase why are you using a 2-cycle mix? i have not seen one of these units but the above basics would work for all.


----------



## jgoodwin (Jun 7, 2006)

*e-ton*

Thanks for the info. I will pull it back off and soak it. It does not have pump. There is a oil tank for mixing with fuel. The crankcase is where the tranny is I suppose. I called a local dealer who was not very helpful at all and asked about what oil to put in there. He said 5-20w. The place I bought it has gone out of business. I figured it was still carb issue. You can tell it is not pulling fuel into the filter at all. Very flustrating. The bowl has some in it when I took it off. Should I try and put gas back in there? I figure it is trying to start dry.
Thanks again.
Joe


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

if is is a basic 2-cycle engine then i dont see why you cant use the new oil for 2-cycle. the only problem i could see is the mixture rate set. 
dont think you should put fuel in the bowl... it should either pull it through or not. better to see if it works by letting it work. maybe a teaspoon in the sparkplug hole will do more. 
have you had a chance to search the web?


----------



## jgoodwin (Jun 7, 2006)

*eton50*

Thanks for the advice. Been out of town all week. Going to take carb back off tomorrow and let it soak over night. I feel like there are still some clogs somewhere. It is getting gas thru the lines just not pulling it into carb.
I guess this carb works of sucking in the gas since there is no fuel pump. Very flustrating messing with it. I really do not want it to whip me and have to take it to a bike shop. and then get charged an arm and leg for something I could have done. Guess I need a bigger hammer. lol
Thanks,
Joe


----------

